# sd-45 parts



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any sd-45 parts they would like to get rid of left over from a kitbash? Looking for cab, fueltank, radiator grills, or entire long hood shell, truck sideframes.
Thanks Bull


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry Bull. 
I do have a long hood of a GP9 tho. 
I traded with Eric my complete 45 shell when I built my U 33 for other parts.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Bull 
I have a cab. 
The rest I am using on my dd40x bash 
Matt


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*All I have is a complete SD-45 made into a dummy. I was going to part it out originally, but I put all the pieces together and made a dummy engine out of it. *


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you want to sell the dummy. 
Im thinking of building another dd40 
matt


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

do you have pictures of the dd40? what did you do for trucks?


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

I have not posted any pics as of yet. 
The trucks are 4 usa trains 44 tunner trucks. 
The side frams are two aristo and 1 usa frame 
matt


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all for replies. The extra cab will be great also a complete dummy engine awesome. Building a high hood gp-40 right now but trying to collect the parts for the next 2 I plan to build at the same time. They are both 2 be ex. Norfolk Southern 1 a gp-40X and a gp-38 both high hoods. Post pics of 40 in a few day's got the high hood bell built tonight. 

Bull


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone else have any parts? SD45 or a dynamic brake hatch off of a usa trains SD40-2? Thanks


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Let's start again any more sd45 or gp40 parts out there anyone would like to part with?
Thx Jason


----------

